# Got my trolling motor.



## Don't Say (Aug 11, 2008)

I got a transom mount "Minn Kota 55lb" , the book says I need a 60A breaker. Where can I get one? It also says I need a battery with no less than 105 amp hr rating. The deep cycle batteries I've looked are rated in "cranking amps" and "minutes @ amps". I'm so confused, but I know where to go for info!  

Okay guys, tell me what kind of battery to get. :wink: The motor is 12 volt and it will be pushing a 14" Sea Numph. I can't do more than 6 or 7 hours of fishing at a time. So, lets hear some answers, I don't want to pay $275.00, but I will if I have to.  

Question: Did I buy too much motor?


----------



## 12ftModder (Aug 11, 2008)

*Minn Kota 60amp Circuit Breaker*
you can google (Circuit Breaker MKR-19) and find prices seems to be about $40 + shipping
Wal-Mart Sells a decent Marine Deep Cycle Battery for $80ish +core & disp fee here in FL (18month free replacement)
It's a Group 29 - 135amp/hr battery Dist. by Johnson Controls Battery Division. and should last 6-7 hrs out on the water if ya dont run it on high for long periods.

I use 2 of these batteries with a 40# thrust MK TM and went for 5 hrs today and 2 hrs the other day and they are still showing 12.7 volts (very close to full charge still. 12.7 is supposed to be full charge for 12v lead acid battery)

*Deep Cycle Battery FAQS*


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 12, 2008)

I got a 50 amp breaker at the auto parts store for less than $10. I'd get a battery from a battery shop. You have no idea how long the batterys at SprawlMart have laid on the shel, or been knocked-around. At a battery shop, they aren't charged with acid until the time they're purchased. It'd also give you the chance to ask about any "tips" to prolong the life of the battery. Downside, you'll have to make a 2nd stop for eggs & bread :wink: 

ST


----------



## 12ftModder (Aug 12, 2008)

I know ya dont like wallyworld ST. I dont like em much myself. They have sunk more local personal ma\pop stores than any other corp out there..
But the batteries I purchased there, I got from the back of the shelf they were the new ones dated 07/08, they are now black case instead of yellow. Front of shelf were dated 04/08 to 05/08 and were still yellow cases. I didnt see any dated 06/08. I do tend to fish ALOT! And have used up quite a few deep cycle batteries over the last 20 yrs, as I have never owned an outboard motor, always been all electric. And I look at replaceability as a factor here also. Its nice to know that where ever I may travel, if I have a battery that dies I can replace it dang near 24-7-365 days a year @ any Wal-Mart. Whereas if ya buy from a local battery shop thats where you have to return it to, @ their hours of operation. Unless ya find an Interstate battery dealer you may be able to return to any auth dealer, but still @ their hours of operation.

I could never allow myself to buy a battery online...


----------



## Zum (Aug 12, 2008)

https://stores.ebay.ca/Landlubber-Marine
This is the circuit breaker(50 amp)I'm going to try,received it yesterday..the one with the boot cover.12ftM's looks better hope mine works well.
I have a Walmart battery as well(everready),my first season with it,know troubles as well.Used a Nautilus battery before this one,had it for 6 years...the store didn't have any in stock or I would of had another.
Pretty sure there are only 2-3 battery companies making everyones batteries.

Power keeps messing my post up


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 12, 2008)

lol, my post wasn't intended just to slam wallyworld (but if I can fit it in I will :mrgreen: ), but moreso to warn of potential problems of buying batteries there. I've seen with my own eyes returned items placed back on the shelves.....and want to know where??? In the back :wink: Problems with batteries are why I always mention in my posts that I keep a spare. What happens if you get on the lake & your battery pukes? Don't think you're gonna find a wallyworld in the next cove, lol....but it wouldn't suprise me.

I wouldn't buy a battery online either, but then again, I wouldn't buy anything online.

ST


----------



## Zum (Aug 12, 2008)

I hardly ever go to Walmart either but I am having good luck with the battery.How you take care of your battery is probably more important than what brand it is.Don't discharge them more than 50% and charge them up as soon as you can.The more "amp hrs" you get the longer you can troll,you can always buy two batteries and hook them in parallel for even longer periods trolling.


----------



## 12ftModder (Aug 12, 2008)

Well (knock on wood) I have never had a battery puke out on me on the water. Im sure a cranking battery will do that sometimes as my vehicle has done it before. shut it off and then no start. But never like that with a deep cycle, and TM. They get weak, wont hold a charge well, but have never left me stranded, like a cranking battery has! Now loosing the prop on a TM has left me stranded and had to paddle back to ramp, a friend still carries an extra prop and nut because of that. Wal-Mart carries them also! :lol: 
In FL, theres a wallyworld usually within 30 miles of just about anywhere you can go. (theres like 7 within 15miles of my home, and 20 within 30 miles) Thats about as bad as McDonalds :lol: 

_And to quote Zum, "Pretty sure there are only 2-3 battery companies making everyones batteries."_

There may be a few more but not many, and has been that way for years.


----------



## 12ftModder (Aug 12, 2008)

Zum said:


> I hardly ever go to Walmart either but I am having good luck with the battery.How you take care of your battery is probably more important than what brand it is.Don't discharge them more than 50% and charge them up as soon as you can.The more "amp hrs" you get the longer you can troll,you can always buy two batteries and hook them in parallel for even longer periods trolling.



What Zum Said

And check out *Deep Cycle Battery FAQS*


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 12, 2008)

12ftModder said:


> a friend still carries an extra prop and nut because of that. Wal-Mart carries them also! :lol:
> .












I've done the same wit an extra TM prop, they're cheap & odds are you'll need one anyway. In agreement about depth of discharge also. The less you hammer your battery(s) the longer they'll last.

ST


----------

